# Whoopee Doe Dance!



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Louise gave me twin girls last night. i have to figure how to get a picture on here. One of the girls is all red except for one little white patch by her hoof.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! as far as adding pics... click on post a reply, click on the browse button in the new window, this will go to your computer files click on the picture you want to add, then press add the file. Voila... just make sure your pics have been resized to 400 pixels or less.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!!  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 22, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 22, 2011)

:leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Babies sleeping in old outhouse.[attachment=0:1nc4tk6i]028.JPG[/attachment:1nc4tk6i]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you Jess I now know how to post a Pic. Ok so I did it twice. Now I need to do some proper photos


----------

